# Pleco out of water?



## Choisen (Aug 9, 2004)

I know I'm just being paranoid cause I'm a noob, but I was wondering if this was a bad sign, my pleco sticking its head out of the water every once in awhile.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

does it swim quickly to the top then straight back down? Even if it does it slowly all it is doing is getting some oxygen. Its normal.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Add an air pump, or put an interal filter at surface height so it'll cause surface movement (which oxygenates the water).
Pleco's are fish that naturally live in fast-flowing, very oxygen-rich water: my own pleco's gulped air at times too, until I oxygenated the water more efficiently - now they stay where they belong: at the bottom.

*_Moved to Bottom Dwellers and Tank Busters_*


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

its usually cause of poor oxygen but be warned man somtimes it means theres to much ammonia or nitrite


----------

